# Headlight question



## rugbyjon112 (Feb 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to adjust the high and low beam headlights separately. I recently replaced the low beam bulb in my 2004 Nissan Altama. I adjusted the low beam to correct the beam height, but now the high beam shines down at the ground. Is there a way to adjust them separately or does any one have any thoughts on what I should check? Thank you


----------



## WarEagle225 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would like to know the same thing. My 2004 altima high beams are even but the left side low beam shines up higher than the right side. Can you adjust the high and low beam separately?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the only adjustment is to the entire lamp assembly as a whole and only adjustable up or down (not side to side). Usually just replacing a bulb shouldn't require an adjustment. It's possible the bulb may not be properly seated into the housing.


----------

